# Chaco Golden knee feeding?



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, I have a chaco golden knee spiderling, it was about 1cm when I first got it and its shed once in my care. At what age do Chacos start to eat? I've offered the crickets but, its just not taking them. I know that some slings don't start eating until they've shed a few times but I'm not sure about Chacos.


: victory:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I got my Chaco slings at about the 1cm mark. They fed as soon as I got them. I offer all my slings pre killed (head squished) food. At the 1cm mark I'd feed half a small roach or a cricket leg.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I got mine when it was 1cm, it shed about 2 weeks after i got it an then i think it was about 2-4 weeks after it had its 1st cricket. offer pre killed crix/maggots until you know its taking food properly at least then you know it wont get hurt by any stray food.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> I got my Chaco slings at about the 1cm mark. They fed as soon as I got them. I offer all my slings pre killed (head squished) food. At the 1cm mark I'd feed half a small roach or a cricket leg.





Bab1084 said:


> I got mine when it was 1cm, it shed about 2 weeks after i got it an then i think it was about 2-4 weeks after it had its 1st cricket. offer pre killed crix/maggots until you know its taking food properly at least then you know it wont get hurt by any stray food.


I guess it just depends on the individual sling!

I'll try with the cricket leg and pre killed food. I did cut a small mealworm in half but it wasn't too interested, I'll keep trying.

Thankyou : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Hi, I have a chaco golden knee spiderling, it was about 1cm when I first got it and its shed once in my care. At what age do Chacos start to eat? I've offered the crickets but, its just not taking them. I know that some slings don't start eating until they've shed a few times but I'm not sure about Chacos.
> 
> 
> : victory:


Mine never ate for 3 weeks after I got it at 1cm, it moulted prob 4 weeks after I got it then started feeding a week after its first moult.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

*feeding*

can I just ask are you keeping your sling at the right temp


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

My Chaco slings are such little individuals the smallest one at about 1.5cm-2cm shed about a week ago and s/he's a greedy little bugger and will take live small ckickets even off the tweezers.
Where as my larger one at about 3cm ate a couple of times then just dug itself into its hide for no reason, s/he's not in pre moult or anything.
Strange little things :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They can be shy with food when they're little, if you put a small dead cricket in the sling will scavenge what it wants. you might not notice as it won't necessarily eat much, but it'll have a bit of a chew on it I expect


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> They can be shy with food when they're little, if you put a small dead cricket in the sling will scavenge what it wants. you might not notice as it won't necessarily eat much, but it'll have a bit of a chew on it I expect


Mines is prob about 2/3cm in size and I give a fresh killed maggot, mines has dug out under the bark piece it has and I leave the maggot under it beside spider, next day it's either all or partially eaten.


----------

